# First master angler gill (pic)



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Probably a good fighter


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, great fish 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## huffduf41 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks guys I let it swim. Most of the regulars on the lake release gills > 9.5" but it's still rare to get one over 10".


----------



## FontinalisFan (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome Fish and even better you released it! Throw those brooders back and eat an extra bite of potatoes!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

If I'm right, isn't there a Master Angler Catch and Release patch?? So 10" is a Master Angler? I'll remember that this February while on a certain 17 acre lake.

Not to hijack the thread, but... Where do you get forms for the Master Angler awards???


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Where do you get forms for the Master Angler awards???


Here:http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/PR8008_master_angler_fillable_307598_7.pdf


Also here is the minimum length (for catch and release) and min weight (for catch and keep) for Master angler entries, also includes state record weight:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/master-angler-min-lengths-weights_272184_7.pdf


----------



## Jawbonez (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats what I call a Fish Sandwich! Congrats sir! Also, your set-up is very familiar I am using the same exact rod/reel combo.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Oink oink.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

any gill over ten on public waters is rare.i have caught one on a lake other then one lake we found in indiana where we got a few there but only lake i've fished with lots of 10's in it thats public.lots of guys say they catch them and some lakes in mich do have quite a few in but most don't know how big a ten inch gill is.good catch and release.


----------



## Quad82 (May 8, 2012)

Wow. Nice catch!


----------

